# SCDSL Spring League



## Daniel Miller (Mar 16, 2017)

Can anyone tell me how to find the 2017 Spring League schedules for the SCDSL?  The website only seems to show the 2015 schedules.


----------



## mahrez (Mar 16, 2017)

Dead again?  Not enough teams sign up like last year?


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Mar 16, 2017)

No it's just that everyone is elite now and they play in an elite girls spring league. Apparently you can even tell at 8 they are special ballers


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh and I did I mention the same person who ran scdsl does the schedules for EGSL ...
Hmmmm odd huh?


----------



## RedHawk (Mar 16, 2017)

ESPNANALYST said:


> Oh and I did I mention the same person who ran scdsl does the schedules for EGSL ...
> Hmmmm odd huh?


Translation......he may be a Tad biased as he creates these schedules???


----------



## younothat (Mar 17, 2017)

FYI  not many clubs signed up;  Only about 12 on the boys side and 9 on the girls side total.  Don't think thats enough teams to have a league with a couple or three per age group if at all  since most only have 1 -2 teams per club with apps in for this.


----------



## SBFDad (Mar 17, 2017)

A much better option than SCDSLs spring league. Short-sided, tons of touches, great fields. 2003-2010 boys and girls...

http://www.southbaypdl.com/

Deadline is today, but if you need an extra day or two, reach out to the league directors. Good guys.


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 17, 2017)

Our coach's take: Too much travel for spring games that are just organized friendlies on subpar fields. (We can set up our own organized friendlies on subpar fields.)


----------

